# New scorps with pictures



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ FEMALE



















^^ JUVIE



















^^ MALE

Here they are 

Now for some questions 

do the set ups look ok, wasn't sure how dry they liked it, so made it slightly damp 
How do I go about keeping records or the Speices ?
I'm going to be feeding them of bean weevils, are these ok ?

Also, tiny water bowls been added now


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's really too damp for them mate 
they don't need any extra humidity.
a small water bowl will suffice.

other than that, looks good. 

they look somehwat similar to some i used to have :L


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's really too damp for them mate
> they don't need any extra humidity.
> a small water bowl will suffice.
> 
> ...


Right thats fine mate, I made some dry tanks and some damp ones, just go to move them into the dry ones now 

Thanks mate :no1:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you just pick them up to move them or......?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

angelgirls29 said:


> Can you just pick them up to move them or......?


 
yeaqh,they are dead chill.
won't sting or pinch.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the different coloured feet/legs :flrt:
Reminds me of a biscuit, don't know why?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

angelgirls29 said:


> Can you just pick them up to move them or......?


Yeah I just pick them up :no1:



spinnin_tom said:


> yeaqh,they are dead chill.
> won't sting or* pinch*.


The female grabbed hold of my finger when I was moving her :lol2:


angelgirls29 said:


> I like the different coloured feet/legs :flrt:
> Reminds me of a biscuit, don't know why?


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

they are stunning :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

it must be her time of the month :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

and adding to the first comment.
what the hell are bean weevils?
aren't they incredibly small?
a small dead cricket each is fine, will see them through for a week


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Tom, always be very careful when telling people their scorpions are chill (unless of course, they came from you and you know they are). Every scorpion is different. For instance, this time last year I got a shipment of Pandinus cavimanus from africa and they're meant to be docile right? Hands down the most aggressive scorpions I've ever had to deal with.

WC scorpions are generally a little bit more pissy, but these were something else. And I had ~30 of them to deal with, it was very fun 

Every scorpion is different, one rule never applies to an entire species.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> Tom, always be very careful when telling people their scorpions are chill (unless of course, they came from you and you know they are). Every scorpion is different. For instance, this time last year I got a shipment of Pandinus cavimanus from africa and they're meant to be docile right? Hands down the most aggressive scorpions I've ever had to deal with.
> 
> WC scorpions are generally a little bit more pissy, but these were something else. And I had ~30 of them to deal with, it was very fun
> 
> Every scorpion is different, one rule never applies to an entire species.


 
these did come from me 
and i hate my Pandinus cavimanus, he's a right nasty soab


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> it must be her time of the month :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> and adding to the first comment.
> what the hell are bean weevils?
> aren't they incredibly small?
> a small dead cricket each is fine, will see them through for a week


Yeah they are big enough to be used as live food, but small enough not to scare the Scorp, I need to get some anyway so I might as well


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice pictures mate, I was looking at a Asian Forest Scorpion the other day.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> Nice pictures mate, I was looking at a Asian Forest Scorpion the other day.


Thanks dude 

And they are feisty the Hetrometrus spp :lol2:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Your welcome, and it's only £15.99 for one like double or maybe triple the size of yours.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> Your welcome, and it's only £15.99 for one like double or maybe triple the size of yours.


Nice 

these are little Uk scorps 

I have some Hetrometrus, and they are satan re-encarnated :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

iLuke said:


> Your welcome, and it's only £15.99 for one like double or maybe triple the size of yours.


Size isn't everything...

Thats a wicked little species OP has. Either get them, some H.mysorensis or better still H.swammerdami  All cool species


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> these are little Uk scorps
> 
> I have some Hetrometrus, and they are satan re-encarnated :lol2:


What do you mean 'Uk'? 

And yeah, they are nice


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

iLuke said:


> What do you mean 'Uk'?
> 
> And yeah, they are nice


As in they are found in the UK, in about 2 small geographic areas.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

GRB said:


> As in they are found in the UK, in about 2 small geographic areas.


Where abouts? I'm already outside waiting for directions.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> What do you mean 'Uk'?
> 
> And yeah, they are nice


They are from the UK, they are native to england, but only in two small areas 

EDIT: Mad beat me to it :lol:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I will beat you, I'm going there right now.. I want loads of 'em. Is it somewhere near Cornwall btw? Because that's where adders are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I think the greatest thing about this UK species is one of their sites is at an old castle. Scorpions that live in a castle? Now if that isn't cool I don't know what is.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> *I will beat you,* I'm going there right now.. I want loads of 'em. Is it somewhere near Cornwall btw? Because that's where adders are.


Ouch...why :gasp:


and nope 



Moonleh said:


> I think the greatest thing about this UK species is one of their sites is at an old castle. Scorpions that live in a castle? Now if that isn't cool I don't know what is.


they are the real scorpion kings....:lol2:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I will  and I want one!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> I will  and I want one!


 
C'mon then bring it :war:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Aha  where are they from then?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> Aha  where are they from then?


Erm... I'm not to sure I should post this info on the forum mate : victory:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Erm... I'm not to sure I should post this info on the forum mate : victory:


Can you not private message me it? I'd like to go see the area myself sometime maybe


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> Can you not private message me it? I'd like to go see the area myself sometime maybe


I don't know it dude, but I know of someone that does, I'm not being funny, but It's not my place to let that info out


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i must be losing my mind. they are quite pretty. i love the pic of the one with it's pincers out round the coin, "i can kill you!" bless.
how much bigger do they get?


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I don't know it dude, but I know of someone that does, I'm not being funny, but It's not my place to let that info out


Ah alright, but yeah.. nice pictures matie!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> i must be losing my mind. they are quite pretty. i love the pic of the one with it's pincers out round the coin, "i can kill you!" bless.
> how much bigger do they get?


they are fully grow 

and I like that one aswell 

made me laugh the little juvie one, as soon as I put the coin in, it scurried along and sat on it, :lol2:



iLuke said:


> Ah alright, but yeah.. nice pictures matie!


thanks dude,

and again, sorry for that


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

but... they are TEENY. 
we should have big monster scorpions that would make you run for your life. :bash: am going to sulk now. 

they are still pretty though. will you be breeding them?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> but... they are TEENY.
> we should have big monster scorpions that would make you run for your life. :bash: am going to sulk now.


Uber scorps would be awesome :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> they are still pretty though. will you be breeding them?


 
Yeah I am going to be breeding them hopefully


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i could tell my o/h they were crickets. he doesn't look that closely. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> i could tell my o/h they were crickets. he doesn't look that closely. :whistling2:


I think that might just work


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

let me know if you have any breeding success. they are cool. do they eat crickets? would they take small roaches instead?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> let me know if you have any breeding success. they are cool. do they eat crickets? would they take small roaches instead?


Apparently they take dead crickets, but I shall be trying them on a range of food, to see what works best 

And Of course I will, I will drop you a PM at any signs of sucsess


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

These look great, I remember watching a documentry on these some years ago. I was surprised that we had them here in England.

Are these sold by breeders or is it just a small local hobby, as I've been looking for small scorpions and these would be ideal?

Lee.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

melee79 said:


> These look great, I remember watching a documentry on these some years ago. I was surprised that we had them here in England.
> 
> Are these sold by breeders or is it just a small local hobby, as I've been looking for small scorpions and these would be ideal?
> 
> Lee.


They are normally caught and sold on, but I am going to attempt breeding these in captivity 

for your first scorp though, I would got for and Emp, or something, as it is bulkier you have a better Idea on what they are going to do 



Also just a side note, I found out today that their stings can't peirce thicker skin :no1:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Nice little scorps, be nice if you could nail the breeding with them mate. I would have a couple of little one from you if you could manage it


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Nice little scorps, be nice if you could nail the breeding with them mate. I would have a couple of little one from you if you could manage it


I'm currently in contact with a guy that has breed them, so hey are going to help me 

And yeah you are more than welcome to a few if they do breed


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

More a question for Tom......

I know where these come from and was just reading an article on them possibly being gotten rid of due to development in that area. This was a while ago but got me wondering what is happening in that area now? Are they planning on building still or have they built? 

Thing is that, as they aren't native they have no protection as a species so it would be worth collecting a few anyway as their numbers seem stable enough.


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice, getting a trio myself hopefully!!!  
Best of luck with breeding, I'll hopefully be able to down the line also.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

well blooming pheasants aren't native either. or red legged partridge. 
or many other things that are classed as british wildlife. just because they aren't fluffy they don't have protection.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe I missed this in the thread, but what is the species name for these little guys?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

samhack said:


> Maybe I missed this in the thread, but what is the species name for these little guys?


Euscorpius flavicaudis!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> More a question for Tom......
> 
> I know where these come from and was just reading an article on them possibly being gotten rid of due to development in that area. This was a while ago but got me wondering what is happening in that area now? Are they planning on building still or have they built?
> 
> Thing is that, as they aren't native they have no protection as a species so it would be worth collecting a few anyway as their numbers seem stable enough.


 
there's been frequent attempts at knocking down the wall they are endemic to, over the last 10 years. nothing has gone through as of yet, but as they are a very well established, introduced (as good as native), they are introduced nonetheless and therefore they have no protection.

i thought the same thing, it would be worth taking 4 or 5 females and a few more males, to help this small species become a popular scorpion, in the small hobby in the uk.... but apparently this is immoral.

tom


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers man


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Mainly to tom,

do you know of any more of these for sale anywhere?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

samhack said:


> Mainly to tom,
> 
> do you know of any more of these for sale anywhere?


i'll pm you


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

samhack said:


> Mainly to tom,
> 
> do you know of any more of these for sale anywhere?


I'm not Tom, but anyway;

I know Jorg has these for sale, but don't know of anyone in the UK selling.

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome looking scorps Ty!

I soo want some now! :devil:


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Biggys said:


> They are normally caught and sold on, but I am going to attempt breeding these in captivity
> 
> for your first scorp though, I would got for and Emp, or something, as it is bulkier you have a better Idea on what they are going to do
> 
> ...


Ok, I see, so are these ones more difficult to keep?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

melee79 said:


> Ok, I see, so are these ones more difficult to keep?


 
nononono easy as anything to keep


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> nononono easy as anything to keep


I take that as a 'no' then


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

melee79 said:


> Ok, I see, so are these ones more difficult to keep?


No they are easy to keep, I know when I started keeping scorps, I was more comfortable around a bigger scorp, so I could pick it up, without worrying about hurting it, and also the bigger the scorp the easier to see it getting annoyed IMO :no1:


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Biggys said:


> No they are easy to keep, I know when I started keeping scorps, I was more comfortable around a bigger scorp, so I could pick it up, without worrying about hurting it, and also the bigger the scorp the easier to see it getting annoyed IMO :no1:


Cheers Biggys, I see what you mean.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

melee79 said:


> Cheers Biggys, I see what you mean.


No worries 

Like I say mate, that was my person thoughts on them, but if you want to get a few them go ahead, nothing wrong with starting out with these little gems


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

melee79 said:


> Cheers Biggys, I see what you mean.


but we're to assume they hate tyler.
he's been pinched and stung already olo


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> but we're to assume they hate tyler.
> he's been pinched and stung already olo


Shhhh :blush:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Also just to point out the only reason I got stung yesterday is becuase I hand fed a little cricket, it grabbed the cricket, then stung me....fail :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Also just to point out the only reason I got stung yesterday is becuase I hand fed a little cricket, it grabbed the cricket, then stung me....fail :lol2:


 that is quite fail.
was this the one that disn't actually break skin?
if not, what's the venom like?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> that is quite fail.
> was this the one that disn't actually break skin?
> if not, what's the venom like?


It didn't break the skin :lol2:

but if I do get stung I will be sure to write up a thourough report on it


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Biggys said:


> No worries
> 
> Like I say mate, that was my person thoughts on them, but if you want to get a few them go ahead, nothing wrong with starting out with these little gems


Really like these one's out of the few I've read about and seen.

Have to have a better look at their care and get a supplier sorted I think:2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

melee79 said:


> Really like these one's out of the few I've read about and seen.
> 
> Have to have a better look at their care and get a supplier sorted I think:2thumb:


one word of advice is to try and source them from the continent rather than the ones from the small colonies that exist in the UK

once someone starts capturing and selling the UK stocks it just puts value on them and there will be someone who comes along to try and make a fast buck! and honestly the UK colonies arent large enough to support this and once they drop below the 'tipping point' they just wont be able to reproduce enough to combat collection as well as all the other problems they have to overcome :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

melee79 said:


> Really like these one's out of the few I've read about and seen.
> 
> Have to have a better look at their care and get a supplier sorted I think:2thumb:





[email protected] said:


> one word of advice is to try and source them from the continent rather than the ones from the small colonies that exist in the UK
> 
> once someone starts capturing and selling the UK stocks it just puts value on them and there will be someone who comes along to try and make a fast buck! and honestly the UK colonies arent large enough to support this and once they drop below the 'tipping point' they just wont be able to reproduce enough to combat collection as well as all the other problems they have to overcome :2thumb:


^ This :no1:

There you go guys, this is a link to a guy in germany that gets them in 

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop

One word of advice though, before you order anything check with a trust worthy mod, such as steve, as in germany there is no DWA so dangerous stuff is sold along side no DWA so just be careful


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> ^ This :no1:
> 
> There you go guys, this is a link to a guy in germany that gets them in
> 
> ...


Why check with a mod?

If you're buying you should already know what it is and what's involved.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Why check with a mod?
> 
> If you're buying you should already know what it is and what's involved.


Agreed. Also, means less pm's for the mod team :lol:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Why check with a mod?
> 
> If you're buying you should already know what it is and what's involved.


Yeah I agree with you, but the trouble is, many people on here do next to no research before purchasing an animal, and with the scrutiny the hobby is supposedly going through ATM, last thing we need is for someone to end up dead : victory:

Well I thought it would save someone ending up with a DWA invert :lol2:

Make a thread, ask someone, whatever, but just make sure you know what you are going to end up with


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Biggys said:


> ^ This :no1:
> 
> There you go guys, this is a link to a guy in germany that gets them in
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I think this came up in a search earlier today so I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

melee79 said:


> Thanks for the link, I think this came up in a search earlier today so I'll definitely check it out.


No worries dude :no1:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> No worries dude :no1:


Yeah, you take the credit dude, doesn't matter that I posted in on page 6 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/725236-new-scorps-pictures-6.html#post8642072

:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, you take the credit dude, doesn't matter that I posted in on page 6 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/725236-new-scorps-pictures-6.html#post8642072
> 
> :whistling2:


 
Oops, my bad :blush:

Sorry fella :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Oops, my bad :blush:
> 
> Sorry fella :lol2:


lmao, I'll let you off,

buy yeah, I'd rather buy them than deplete the UK's source, but I haven' seem them available form anyone apart from Jorg, but tbh I haven't looked very hard :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> there's been frequent attempts at knocking down the wall they are endemic to, over the last 10 years. nothing has gone through as of yet, but as they are a very well established, introduced (as good as native), they are introduced nonetheless and therefore they have no protection.
> 
> i thought the same thing, it would be worth taking 4 or 5 females and a few more males, to help this small species become a popular scorpion, in the small hobby in the uk.... but apparently this is immoral.
> 
> tom


Money talks mate and sooner or later the developers will get their way. It always happens where money's involved so taking a couple and breeding them successfully will at least help maintain the English strain of them. Nothing wrong with that at all as long as you keep it low key and don't strip the life out of them.....thats my opinion anyway,


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Yeah, you take the credit dude, doesn't matter that I posted in on page 6 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/725236-new-scorps-pictures-6.html#post8642072
> 
> :whistling2:


That's more than likely where I saw it actually. Been searching as well but not a lot of hits.

So thanks for the link


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

melee79 said:


> That's more than likely where I saw it actually. Been searching as well but not a lot of hits.
> 
> So thanks for the link


Your welcome dude / dudette :lol:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> lmao, I'll let you off,
> 
> buy yeah, I'd rather buy them than deplete the UK's source, but I haven' seem them available form anyone apart from Jorg, but tbh I haven't looked very hard :lol2:


Yeah, I can see the resoning behind it


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Your welcome dude / dudette :lol:


Dude will be just fine


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Euscorpius flavicaudis

it sounds very roman! 

got the image of them charging round battlefields now. doh. 

what sort of temperature do they like?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

squeak! am i reading that wrong on that website? is that 20 euros each?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yes, it's 20€ each :lol:


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> squeak! am i reading that wrong on that website? is that 20 euros each?


And, if read correctly you have to spend 25 euros before they're shipped at a cost of 15e.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

melee79 said:


> And, if read correctly you have to spend 25 euros before they're shipped at a cost of 15e.


yep 

The best thing to do might be to get several people together and make like a combined order. This would most likely cover the 25€ minimum order and also simply slit the shipping between the people who are ordering


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> yep
> 
> The best thing to do might be to get several people together and make like a combined order. This would most likely cover the 25€ minimum order and also simply slit the shipping between the people who are ordering


Would that involve the items going to one address and then have to be re-posted to the other people?

Unless you get a bunch of friends (which you may mean) and have them come pick it up.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i'd defo want to order something, if somebody i know (from here) like tyler, kerry or somebody else who i actually talk to.. and i'm sure we could work out re-posting quite easily


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

yeah they would go to one address, but if you got 5 people each having one scorp, that's 100€.

Divide that 15€ by 5 is 3€ each, about £2.60 I think ish lol

£6.50 / £7 shipping from the person who had the items delivered to them.

so you're talking about £9.10 / £9.60 per person in shipping. Fair enough it does sound like alot but still £3 odd saving rather than everyone paying 15€ shipping each.


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> yeah they would go to one address, but if you got 5 people each having one scorp, that's 100€.
> 
> Divide that 15€ by 5 is 3€ each, about £2.60 I think ish lol
> 
> ...


That is true


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i would like a pair/trio but there is no guarantee. be nice to get a british male or female and pair with a german male/female to get a little outcrossing.

they are really lovely. 

would anyone be interested in going in on a shipment?

i would be happy to pay the order upfront and then collect individual payments ofr each animal. so long as it isn't a hugely expensive beast.


----------

